
How Soap Bubbles Freeze - bookofjoe
https://www.nature.com/articles/s41467-019-10021-6
======
leemailll
a video
([https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mLcmeEL2SYs](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mLcmeEL2SYs))
of bubbles freezing not related to this paper

------
octosphere
> _Droplets or puddles tend to freeze from the propagation of a single freeze
> front. In contrast, videographers have shown that as soap bubbles freeze, a
> plethora of growing ice crystals can swirl around in a beautiful effect
> visually reminiscent of a snow globe. However, the underlying physics of how
> bubbles freeze has not been studied. Here, we characterize the physics of
> soap bubbles freezing on an icy substrate and reveal two distinct modes of
> freezing. The first mode, occurring for isothermally supercooled bubbles,
> generates a strong Marangoni flow that entrains ice crystals to produce the
> aforementioned snow globe effect. The second mode occurs when using a cold
> stage in a warm ambient, resulting in a bottom-up freeze front that
> eventually halts due to poor conduction along the bubble. Blending
> experiments, scaling analysis, and numerical methods, the dynamics of the
> freeze fronts and Marangoni flows are characterized_

